# It is not working for me



## ldoerr (Aug 7, 2012)

I can not seem to see the pictures in this tutorial. http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=28197&forum_id=17 The pictures do not show up at all. What should I do? I have not been able to see the pictures ever. Is it just me or what? I am wanting some more details on how to build one and inspiration.


----------



## Ellie (Aug 8, 2012)

I can't see the pictures either. I suggest just youtube-ing some tutorials / tours of cages though. That's where I got the ideas for mine, and it worked fine  Just remember: lots of cable ties! (I think I went through 400)


----------



## ldoerr (Aug 8, 2012)

I built one last weekend but wanted some ideas on different ones. I also like seeing what everyone on here has done. Maybe you could post pictures of yours?


----------



## Ellie (Aug 8, 2012)

For sure! I originally only had the 2nd level, but then somebody on here said it seemed too small. So, I added a top floor. 
It's only 2x3, but it's all the room I had (small University rooms, unfortunately.)
Also sorry for the slanted picture, I had to take one on my laptop and it was the best I could do. You can see where all of our 'doors' are. I have them open because he loves running through them and jumping out of the 2nd floor one.


----------



## ldoerr (Aug 8, 2012)

Thank you for that. I think that at the most the base will be able to be is 3x2. I still have to convince my parents to let me upgrade the cage.


----------



## Dashinthezoo (Aug 8, 2012)

I just finished building mine. Does this help any?


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Aug 8, 2012)

If that was Fraggles, the kitty would be running for cover.


----------



## ldoerr (Aug 8, 2012)

Your cage looks REALLY nice!!!!!! I think that what I am going to do to start with (until the rabbits are used to eachother) is to build a 3x2x2 (LxWxH). I will put a devidor in the center so that they can not get to eachother. I know that that is small for 2 rabbits, but it is the space that I have available. I will be putting a shelf in each compartment. 

How do you do the doors on the NIC cages? I will have coroplast on the base and on the sides about 3" up on the outside. This is to keep bedding/hay/mess in. I need to upload some pictures of Beauty's cage in Spring that we built last weekend. It is the same size minus the devidor.


----------



## Ape337 (Aug 8, 2012)

Hello! I hope this works, this should be a link to my photos and you can see the cage hubby and I built just to show another idea. It's a bit overkill but it was my first, lol

http://rabbitsonline.net/gallery_view.php?page=3&user=15884&folderid=none


----------



## ldoerr (Aug 8, 2012)

Your cage is REALLY nice. How long is it in inches? Also how easy is it to clean?


----------



## Ape337 (Aug 8, 2012)

Thanks, I think the grids are 14" each so that's 56" L x 28" W. idk how many inches the base adds, probably 3-4". It's easy to clean with a shop vac since we put in all the doors. We have added doors since for convenience, and changed the bottom flooring to tile on the first floor. Also the litterbox has been changed to a stainless steel cat box.
That is Humma's house so it's never closed. He has a bedroom to himself and house privileges when I'm home. He's a perfect gentleman n the house, XD! :biggrin:

Btw the way we did the doors is, each door uses 2 grids. 1 is permanently attached for structure and has the center cut out. The 2nd covers the first and is only attached on one side, which is the true door that swings open. There are other pics of the sides in my album to see the doors more closely.


----------



## ldoerr (Aug 8, 2012)

It is a shame. The space that I have available is only 51" so the cage can only be 3 grids long. Thank you for telling me the measurment of the 4 grid cage.


----------



## Ape337 (Aug 8, 2012)

I don't think it needs to be that big if your bun gets plenty of run time outside of the cage, Humma uses it only for potty, eating, and sleeping, lol!


----------



## Samara (Aug 8, 2012)

Here's mine! It is 6 panels long, 3 panels high and 3 panels wide. I have three shelves; two on the right and one on the left. I'm working on enclosing the bottom on the right as a pseudo-den.


----------



## daisyandoliver (Aug 8, 2012)

What do you guys use to make your houses?


----------



## MyBabyHasPaws (Aug 9, 2012)

*daisyandoliver wrote: *


> What do you guys use to make your houses?


NIC cubes/Neat Idea Cubes




Here is mine, Its 4 long, 2 deep, and 3 high. I had to line mine with coroplast because of the babies. As soon as they get bigger i'm going to remove it, it annoys the crap outta me!! I'll most likely make it a lot shorter, just so everything stays in. Lots of zip ties, some plywood, coroplast and nic cubes made this happen


----------



## ldoerr (Aug 9, 2012)

Samara your cage is HUGE!!!!!!!!!! I think that that cage is almost as big as my living room. (small 1 bedroom apt). Thank you everybody for the ideas. Unfortunatly The bigest base that I can go is 3x2. I plan to build up to 3 cubes high eventually (once I get some cubes). How does everybody clean their cages?


----------



## Blue eyes (Aug 9, 2012)

*Dashinthezoo wrote: *


> I just finished building mine. Does this help any?


Is it me, or are those upper grid openings wider than the lower ones? There are ones now that are 3" wide that can be dangerous, especially for smaller buns. They could get their heads stuck in there.
Idoerr, if you get NIC panels, be sure to get the ones with the smaller grid openings. Also, I don't know if you were able to see the smaller NIC cage I posted on the other post, but if you look carefully, you'll see that I overlapped 2 grids to fit on the sides. You could do the same thing to stretch out to the 51" you have. Just use zip ties to connect the grids, rather than the connectors. That way you can overlap to make full use of your space. I hope I'm making sense. 
And here's a popular site that explains one way to make a NIC cage:
http://breyfamily.net/bunnycage.html


----------



## MyBabyHasPaws (Aug 9, 2012)

My cage's whole front bottom folds up and the top section folds down. Its super easy to clean. I grab the vacuum and go to town. I'm probably one of the few people that enjoy cleaning my bunnies cage!


----------



## ldoerr (Aug 9, 2012)

Blue eyes wrote:


> *Dashinthezoo wrote: *Is it me, or are those upper grid openings wider than the lower ones? There are ones now that are 3" wide that can be dangerous, especially for smaller buns. They could get their heads stuck in there.
> Idoerr, if you get NIC panels, be sure to get the ones with the smaller grid openings. Also, I don't know if you were able to see the smaller NIC cage I posted on the other post, but if you look carefully, you'll see that I overlapped 2 grids to fit on the sides. You could do the same thing to stretch out to the 51" you have. Just use zip ties to connect the grids, rather than the connectors. That way you can overlap to make full use of your space. I hope I'm making sense.
> And here's a popular site that explains one way to make a NIC cage:
> http://breyfamily.net/bunnycage.html


I actually thought about overlapping grids late last night. I will get the ones with the smaller grids. I actually have quite a few packs of grids that we made into pens for my bunnies a while ago. The only problem that I have with them is that they are rusty. Do you think that if I power washed them that they would be ok to use?


----------



## Samara (Aug 12, 2012)

I use a shop vac because their flooring is carpeting.


----------

